# Trivia 11/6



## luckytrim (Nov 6, 2019)

trivia 11/6
DID YOU KNOW...
There’s a town in north-Central Pennsylvania named ‘Jersey  Shore’


1. Apart from the obvious, who or what is a 'Dead  Donkey'?
  a. - A Journalistic Term
  b. - A Cocktail
  c. - a Runner Caught Between Bases
  d. - An Arrow that totally misses the Target  Circle
2. Until his death, which founder/CEO held the all-time record  for appearing
in the greatest number of television commercials?
  a. - George Zimmer - Men's Warehouse
  b. - Dave  Thomas - Wendy's
  c. - John Schnatter - Papa John's
  d. - Victor Kiam - Remington Shaver
3. French Lesson ;
"Rape" translates to ....
  a. - Blanche
  b. - Boil
  c. - Grate
  d. - Mince
4. When categorizing hurricanes (1,2,3, etc.), what is the  phenomena used ?
5. The American periodical "TV Guide" began its national  circulation in the
early 1950s. Who were the two people featured on its first  issue which was
released April 3, 1953?
  a. - James Arness and Amanda Blake
  b. - Lucille Ball and Desi Arnez, Jr.
  c. - Jack Benny and Rochester
  d. - George Burns and Gracie Allen
6.  Cholecystectomy is the surgical removal of the..........  what ??
  a. - Appendix
  b. - Kidney
  c. - Pancreas
  d. - Gall Bladder
7. Pablo Casals was a virtuoso on which  instrument?
8. How long is a match in professional soccer?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Fortune Cookies as we know them first came to San Francisco  from Japan, Not
China.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - a
2. - b
3. - c
4. Sustained Wind Speed
5. - b
6. - d
7. Cello
8. 90 Minutes

CRAP !!
The Fortune Cookie as we know it was invented in the USA.   Both San
Francisco and Los Angeles claim it was invented there, but a  Judge once
ruled that ‘Frisco’s claim was the right one.


----------

